# Impossible d'effacer un DVD+RW



## fra83 (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,depuis la mise à jour de elcapitan sur mon iMac(Yosemite avant)je n'arrive plus à effacer mon dvd+rw.La nouvelle interface de l'utilitaire reconnaît bien mon disque dans le graveur,mais je ne peux plus l'effacer.Seul l'option démonter et info apparaisse en gras.Merci


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2015)

Il y a pas mal de petits détails qui coincent sous El Capitan à priori, vous n'avez pas Toast sur votre machine (quand même bien mieux pour graver) ?


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> vous n'avez pas Toast sur votre machine (quand même bien mieux pour graver) ?


Ca fait des années que je ne grave plus rien, tout est dématérialisé y compris les mp3.


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ca fait des années que je ne grave plus rien, tout est dématérialisé y compris les mp3.



Ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde, perso j'apprécie les supports physique et pas le vent qu'on nous vend dans le cloud.


----------



## fra83 (15 Octobre 2015)

Non je n'ai pas toast sur mon mac.Je peux mettre mes fichiers video sur usb ou directement sur box,mais j'aimerai surtout savoir comment remédier à mon petit problème avec cette nouvelle interface de el capitan pour l'utilitaire disque.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Octobre 2015)

Il se passe quoi quand tu cliques sur la racine du DVD-RW ?
Normalement tu dois voir effacer, formater


----------



## fra83 (16 Octobre 2015)

Il ne se passe rien.Quand le dvd rw apparaît dans l'utilitaire disque,il y a :s.o.s.  partitionner   Effacer  Démonter  Infos 
Seul démonter et infos sont accessibles


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2015)

Le DVD+RW n'est peut-être plus supporté, ou mal. Il vaut mieux avoir des média en -R ou -RW.


----------



## baupierre (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème sur un DVD RW sur lequel je viens d'enregistrer des photos initialement dans iphotos et maintenant dans books de EL Capitan. Comme c'était la toute première fois et que j'en ai enregistré un grand nombre une fenêtre s'est ouverte (je n'étais pas devant mon mac en indiquant une erreur de communication disant que l'enregistrement ne s'était pas bien passé. En fait après avoir regardé ce qui était gravé, les photos étaient bien là mais le disque était plein. Je suppose que c'était le problème. En regardant les photos il y avait en haut de l'écran une ligne concernant la corbeille et j'ai cliqué au bout de la ligne sur effacer. La machine m'a indiqué que c'était irréversible mais comme il s'agissait de la corbeille j'ai cliqué quand même. Résultat les photos ne sont plus là mais le disque reste plein. Lorsque je cherche à l'utiliser il me dit que le DVD est verrouillé en écriture et que je dois le déverrouiller avant de le formater. Problème dans l'utilitaire de gestion de disque  je n'ai accès qu'à démonter et infos. Je pense qu'il est possible de déverrouiller mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Si quelqu'un sait je suis preneur. merci d'avance. Par contre si je reprends un DVD vierge aucun problème pour le graver.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Autant prendre un nouveau CD/DVD - R - RW pas les +R ou les +RW


----------



## baupierre (27 Octobre 2015)

Effectivement, mais j'aimerais autant apprendre à le faire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2015)

La gravure d'un DVD-R ou -RW se fait mieux en utilisant un logiciel dédié, tel que Toast.
Ce genre de logiciel calcule la place occupée par les photos à graver, s'il y en a trop il l'indique, ce qui permet d'en enlever ou d'en ajouter. Une fois gravé il vaut mieux en rester là, et ajouter des DVD supplémentaires avec les nouvelles photos.

Je ne touche plus au DVD finalisé, le mieux c'est d'employer des CD-R (environ 730 Go), même si la contenance est moindre, vu que ce n'est pas du multi couches, ce qui donne un résultat final bien meilleur.


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2015)

Je suis bien d'accord, et avec la politique d'Apple anti-support, il vaut mieux faire confiance à un logiciel dédié à cette utilisation ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2015)

Un truc qu'on n'a pas dit, la durée de tels supports, un peu plus de 5 ans selon la qualité des galettes


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> Un truc qu'on n'a pas dit, la durée de tels supports, un peu plus de 5 ans selon la qualité des galettes



En fait c'est beaucoup plus variable que ça, certains ne vont durer que quelques mois et d'autres plusieurs décennies. D'ailleurs les CD que j'ai gravé dans les années 90 (donc entre 15 et 20 ans) vont très bien. Je n'ai pas pris de la camelote comme trop de gens ... il faut mettre le prix dans les médias (Verbatim, Kodak, Panasonic ...) et le graveur (Pioneer ou Panasonic, voire Plextor et Sony).

Tout dépend des graveurs et des médias, et où on les stocke. De plus en ce qui concerne les Blu-Ray, il y a deux technologies, le HTL et le LTH. Le LTH est à fuir, il y a eu une grosse étude en 2012 avec vieillissement des médias la dessus.


----------



## melaure (28 Octobre 2015)

J'ajoute le lien vers l'étude du laboratoire national de métrologie et d'essai 

Si vous n'avez pas le temps de tout lire, ils conseillent les BR Panasonic et Sony en HTL. Après il n'ont testé que 6 médias mais ça donne déjà une bonne idée.


----------



## bernarddesf (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, il suffit dans le finder , de maintenit la touche (Ctrl) enfoncé en pointant sur le DVD et de choisir  (effacer)


----------



## bernarddesf (26 Novembre 2015)

Solution source apple:
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH22122?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------

